# James Bond 007: No Time To Die (2020)



## AsPika2219 (Dec 5, 2019)

Get ready for James Bond action! 



*Release date*

USA = 12 November 2020
Malaysia = TBA depend on current events!

Other release dates are here! https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2382320/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_dt


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 8, 2020)

RELEASE DATE WAS DELAYED INTO...

*November 12, 2020*

Reasons:- *CORONAVIRUS*!!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

AsPika2219 said:


> RELEASE DATE WAS DELAYED INTO...
> 
> *November 12, 2020*
> 
> Reasons:- *CORONAVIRUS*!!!!



Really ? I can not believe that is the Reason.....
And what about the Premiere ? Also postponed due the "Virus" ? 

But yes,I have understanding for that.....it maybe looks really ridiculous if they all wear this Mouth Masks by the Premiere.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 21, 2020)

No time to die, die another day.

Honestly, I liked the trailer.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 25, 2021)

Final Trailer!!! 



Release date:- 

USA = October 8, 2021
UK = September 30, 2021
Royal Albert Hall, London, UK = September 28, 2021
Australia = November 11, 2021
Malaysia = November 25, 2021

I will waiting!


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 25, 2021)

I think I want to watch this movie.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't shake the feeling these trailers are trying for the same thing that the "Mission: Impossible: Fallout" trailers did. Same elements, same beats, same hints at secrets and betrayal and personal stakes and looming doom. Not sure the movie will be able to deliver on the promise though.


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 26, 2021)

What a terrible film, this is in my opinion. not really a fan of Bond films


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler



Turns out that title was a lie.


----------

